# few bits to build up a tourer...



## bonj2 (11 Apr 2009)

right the only things I need now to make a tourer are:
* a front wheel
* brakes
* shifters
* saddle (brooks)
* a chain
* pedals, pref. 520s
(and bar tape, but that will have to be got new.)

anyone got any of the above things they are looking to part with?


----------



## 4F (11 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> right the only things I need now to make a tourer are:
> * a front wheel
> * brakes
> * shifters
> ...



I have a brooks B17N in black that I used for about 500 miles before removing the torture device and replacing it with a toupe. Any use ?


----------



## bonj2 (11 Apr 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> I have a brooks B17N in black that I used for about 500 miles before removing the torture device and replacing it with a toupe. Any use ?



oh right  i did the exact opposite...
how much you want for it posted? if £20 or less i'll have it now, if more than £20 i'll probably still have it but once i've got a few more of the other bits, so hang on to it for now.


----------



## 4F (12 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> oh right  i did the exact opposite...
> how much you want for it posted? if £20 or less i'll have it now, if more than £20 i'll probably still have it but once i've got a few more of the other bits, so hang on to it for now.



20 posted would be fine with me. If you want I can hold onto it as it is just sitting in the back of the shed if you don't want it now. I did notice that you had sold the toupe's and gone down the brooks route


----------



## bonj2 (12 Apr 2009)

hmmm... yeh but i want a toupe again now, wish i hadn't sold one of them
damn!


----------



## bonj2 (12 Apr 2009)

decided to put the brooks i've already got on the tourer, and the 'summer bike' i'm building up a brooks wouldn't really go on it i don't think...


----------



## 4F (13 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> decided to put the brooks i've already got on the tourer, and the 'summer bike' i'm building up a brooks wouldn't really go on it i don't think...



No problems and to be honest I wouldn't want to sit on it either. I shall flog it on e bay.


----------



## bonj2 (13 Apr 2009)

no probs... sorry to mess you about.
I think brooks are insanely comfy, complete the opposite of what you do - must have a completely different shaped arse, but it just wouldn't be right to put a saddle on a bike where it weight almost half as much as the frame!  so i've put a toupe 155 on it, which i think will be probably a bit comfier than the 143.

Why do you think the brooks isn't comfy just out of interest - too much pressure in the middle, chafing at the sides, too much pressure on the sit bones?


----------



## bonj2 (13 Apr 2009)

try selling it on yacf, you might get quite a bit of interest.
At least then the person who buys it will probably be more trustworthy than some random on ebay (i don't trust ebay or paypal so i might be biased.)


----------



## 4F (14 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> Why do you think the brooks isn't comfy just out of interest - too much pressure in the middle, chafing at the sides, too much pressure on the sit bones?



I used to find it was ok for rides up to 20 miles but almost like a switch from 21 miles onwards the pain on the sit bones was unbearable. I may have been better with a standard B17 rather than the B17N but I am so pleased with my toupe I doubt I will ever cross my arse with a brooks again


----------

